# Best pic from dell m110



## HTKaushik (Feb 15, 2012)

I have purchased dell m110 
Making a laminate screen for it , on the wall pics (without adding screen)are just fine , but needed more sharpness 
My queries are : 
1. Will the screen help getting sharper pic , any tweaks needed ? 
2. How to fine tune the settings , I have seen at 5 meters it does a very good projecting 100inch screen 
with LED as in eco mode ?
3. Is it that the WXGA resolution will not give more sharp pics or the LOW cost DLP chip is the limitation 
4. Will it help connecting to BD player and playing blue rays only to get better images ? 

5. How to get audio out from this , there is one universal I/O port , only one cable goes there for VGA 
Is there any other special cables for audio out?

6. please suggest EL chepo screen for other room


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

HTKaushik said:


> I have purchased dell m110
> Making a laminate screen for it , on the wall pics (without adding screen)are just fine , but needed more sharpness
> My queries are :
> 1. Will the screen help getting sharper pic , any tweaks needed ?


No.



HTKaushik said:


> 2. How to fine tune the settings , I have seen at 5 meters it does a very good projecting 100inch screen
> with LED as in eco mode ?


Get a calibration dvd or blu-ray and adjust your white and black levels.



HTKaushik said:


> 3. Is it that the WXGA resolution will not give more sharp pics or the LOW cost DLP chip is the limitation


More than likely, both. I'd lean more on the resolution though.



HTKaushik said:


> 4. Will it help connecting to BD player and playing blue rays only to get better images ?


Does this pj have an HDMI input? 



HTKaushik said:


> 5. How to get audio out from this , there is one universal I/O port , only one cable goes there for VGA
> Is there any other special cables for audio out?


There is no audio on a projector.



HTKaushik said:


> 6. please suggest EL chepo screen for other room


Paint or a bedsheet. Seriously, paint is the cheapest option.


----------



## HTKaushik (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for details 

, the proj has HDMI and just need a special cable for audio out that does VGA too and connects to UNIv I/o 


Very happy with bluray rip output, i dont need better pics than these unless i get the same in same cost
playback od BD rips , promised that better video file = better pics ,specially background


----------

